#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  CCR ou Servidor?

## admirsch

Boa noite pessoal,
Baseado na experiência de vocês, o que é mais recomendado atualmente para um provedor pequeno(~200 clientes) em expansão: CCR ou Servidor?
No caso de CCR, qual modelo?
No caso de Servidor, qual S.O?

Abraços.

A.S

----------


## eduardomazolini

200 clientes, nem CCR, RB1100

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## eduardomazolini

Se servidor VMware vsphere

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## rimaraujo

> 200 clientes, nem CCR, RB1100
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk


Eu iria com a dica do amigo porém com uma HX2,

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## alextaws

rb1100 hx2, vai rodar até uns 340 clientes

----------


## ronei10

Se for usar pppoe rb1100 ahx2

----------


## Fcnetwork

Ola bom dia, Entre CCR ou Servidor, eu pessoalmente prefiro CCR, Mas você deve conferir ai o seu custo beneficio ( se já tem maquina... ja seria um gasto a menos de inicio). A 1100Ahx2, que pessoal recomendou, eu recomendaria ate uns 300 no max, tem que deixar uma margem sempre, contando que sempre esta aumentando os planos e tráfegos dos clientes. Pela diferença de preço se não for muito, iria mesmo de CCR.
Abraços.

----------


## Fcnetwork

A sim, esqueci, a CCR 1009, a de entrada mesmo já estaria de boa !!

----------


## ronei10

o problema da ccr em tunel pppoe que so usa 1 core.

----------


## Fcnetwork

> o problema da ccr em tunel pppoe que so usa 1 core.


Mk é ciente desse BO?

----------


## ronei10

Não eh BO. Toda RB so usa um core pra pppoe (pesquisa na web). so que um core da AHX2 e muito mais forte que um core da CCR1009. A CCR ganha no conjunto.

----------


## Fcnetwork

Acho que as 2 são 1GHz, mas vou pesquisar....

----------


## Bruno

Olha se vc pensar na economia de espaço e energia vai de RB 1100 hx2 já que o pppoe só utiliza 1 core, em performance o X86 é muito superior, e temos tb os Edroute da ubnt, nunca usei ela como pppoe mas pra outras coisas bgp ospf é show de bola

----------


## rimaraujo

> Olha se vc pensar na economia de espaço e energia vai de RB 1100 hx2 já que o pppoe só utiliza 1 core, em performance o X86 é muito superior, e temos tb os Edroute da ubnt, nunca usei ela como pppoe mas pra outras coisas bgp ospf é show de bola


Uma rb1100ahx2 é bem melhor que um core i5.
Os serviços na RB tem absurdamente melhor desempenho.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## inquiery

Não estou ciente dessa limitação de 1 core por sessão PPPoE. E mesmo que assim o fosse, não tem problema, pois você não vai ter 1 sessão PPPoE consumindo 100% de CPU. Um cliente no meio de 300, usando uma banda total de digamos 10Mb, não vai usar nem 5% de 1 core dos 9 que uma CCR tem.

Agora se vocês estão dizendo que a CCR usa um núcleo so para TODAS as sessões PPPoE, eu discordo, pois uso uma CCR1009 aqui como servidor PPPoE e ela equaliza bem a carga entre os cores.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Não estou ciente dessa limitação de 1 core por sessão PPPoE. E mesmo que assim o fosse, não tem problema, pois você não vai ter 1 sessão PPPoE consumindo 100% de CPU. Um cliente no meio de 300, usando uma banda total de digamos 10Mb, não vai usar nem 5% de 1 core dos 9 que uma CCR tem.
> 
> Agora se vocês estão dizendo que a CCR usa um núcleo so para TODAS as sessões PPPoE, eu discordo, pois uso uma CCR1009 aqui como servidor PPPoE e ela equaliza bem a carga entre os cores.


Amigo, acredito que você está meio equivocado com suaa afirmações.
De uma lida no próprio wiki do MK.
E análise sua própria RB.
Se a sua CCR faz o balanceamento real, coloca um preço que eu te compro.
Aqui tenho 16 e nenhuma delas fazem...

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardomazolini

Router usa só um núcleo pppoe não sei dizer. Dizem que múltiplos núcleos pro routing só na versão 7.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## Fcnetwork

Tem como saber, o que cada CPU esta processando? Pois so consegui visualizar assim:

----------


## rimaraujo

> Tem como saber, o que cada CPU esta processando? Pois so consegui visualizar assim:


System resource CPU 

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Fcnetwork

Isso foi esse que mandei, mas só mostra % de cada CPU, o que gostaria é de saber se tem como ver qual recurso esta consumindo a % de cada CPU.




> System resource CPU 
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

Olha o quanto que ela sabe trabalhar com todos os núcleos!!

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## inquiery

Buenas @*rimaraujo*

Realmente você pode estar certo, eu não precebi isso por aqui e nunca li nada a respeito no wiki nem no fórum gringo (apesar de ja ter visto indicarem esse tipo de problema por aqui, nunca me meti nas discussões, até porque sou bem pequeno). Tenho um parceiro que tinha umas 800 sessões PPPoE em uma CCR 1009, que batia perto dos 40%~50% de uso da CPU, e por esse motivo ele colocou 2 CCR1009 dividindo as sessões, mas até então nem na CCR dele eu tinha percebido nada do tipo, de um núcleo bater em 100% e o resto ficar baixo. Não equaliza perfeitamente, mas geralmente a divisão de carga vai distribuindo nos núcleos sem sobrecarregar 1 so o tempo todo pelo que eu percebi.

Tem como você tirar uma print do Tools->Profile no mesmo momento em que um número da CCR está em 100%? Só pra gente ter uma ideia. Eu aqui uso só 1 CCR e não tenho carga suficiente na rede para fazer esse teste.

----------


## rimaraujo

> Buenas @*rimaraujo*
> 
> Realmente você pode estar certo, eu não precebi isso por aqui e nunca li nada a respeito no wiki nem no fórum gringo (apesar de ja ter visto indicarem esse tipo de problema por aqui, nunca me meti nas discussões, até porque sou bem pequeno). Tenho um parceiro que tinha umas 800 sessões PPPoE em uma CCR 1009, que batia perto dos 40%~50% de uso da CPU, e por esse motivo ele colocou 2 CCR1009 dividindo as sessões, mas até então nem na CCR dele eu tinha percebido nada do tipo, de um núcleo bater em 100% e o resto ficar baixo. Não equaliza perfeitamente, mas geralmente a divisão de carga vai distribuindo nos núcleos sem sobrecarregar 1 so o tempo todo pelo que eu percebi.
> 
> Tem como você tirar uma print do Tools->Profile no mesmo momento em que um número da CCR está em 100%? Só pra gente ter uma ideia. Eu aqui uso só 1 CCR e não tenho carga suficiente na rede para fazer esse teste.




Segue como solicitado.

Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rimaraujo

> Segue como solicitado.
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App




Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

> Uma rb1100ahx2 é bem melhor que um core i5.
> Os serviços na RB tem absurdamente melhor desempenho.
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Boa Noite discordo que uma ahx2 é melhor que um core i5 
pois na 1100 ahx2 não roda direito 2 sessoes de bgp full ja no core i5 roda tranquilo

----------


## rimaraujo

Infelizmente existem pessoas que não tem um mínimo de conhecimento e fica repassando informações inverídicas. mas sem problema, irei dar uma aula aqui para você!
Vamos começar explicando algumas coisas.

*Reduced Instruction Set Computer*, ou Computador de Conjunto de Instruções Reduzido, conhecido como RISC.

*Complex Instruction Set Computer*, ou Computador de Conjunto de Instruções Complexo, conhecido como CISC.

*MIPS*, *M*icroprocessor without *i*nterlocked *p*ipeline *s*tages (microprocessador sem estágios intertravados de pipeline, é uma arquitetura de microprocessadores RISC desenvolvida pela MIPS Computer Systems.

Instruções são usadas pelos processadores para tratar uma determinada informação, ou seja, o processador pode fazer cálculos matemáticos, mas na maioria das vezes estas instruções não são usadas, a não ser que você esteja fazendo uma conta na calculadora ou uma planilha de cálculos no Excel, a maior parte do tempo, o processador é usado para abrir e fechar programas, compactar arquivos, salvar dados no disco que são as instruções usadas com mais frequência.

Lógo, o MikroTik é uma arquitetura RISK/PPC.

Agora assista o vídeo e tire sua conclusão. do porque um Processador MIPS/RISC-PPC, tem desempenho absurdamente melhor que um processador CISC.




Agora ao amigo que afirmou que um desktop é melhor que uma RB, porque ele sobe mais seções BGP.

O BGP, que o RFC 1771 http://www.cisco.com/swa/i/icon_popup_short.gif define, permite que você crie roteamentos de interdomínio sem loop entre sistemas autônomos (ASs). Um AS é um conjunto de roteadores em uma única administração técnica. Roteadores em um AS podem usar vários Gateway Protocols interiores (IGPs) para trocar informações de roteamento dentro do AS. Os roteadores podem usar um protocolo de gateway exterior para rotear pacotes fora do AS.

Roteadores BGP trocam informações de alcançabilidade de rede. Esta informação é principalmente um indício dos caminhos completos que uma rota deve tomar para alcançar a rede de destino. Os caminhos são números de AS de BGP. Esta informação ajuda na construção de um gráfico de ASs sem loop. O gráfico também mostra onde aplicar políticas de rota para reforçar algumas restrições ao comportamento de roteamento. 

Ao criar conexões no BGP o mesmo aprende todas as rotas do mundo e precisa armazenar em algum local, logo ele escolhe como fonte de armazenamento a memória, uma vez que, a mesma possui um tempo de resposta muito mais rápido que uma unidade física.

Logo se você possui uma Máquina core i5 (CISC) com 4 GB de memoria RAM, é lógico que esta comportará maior quantidade de informações armazenadas em sua memória ao contrário da sua rb 1100ahx2 que possui seus 2 GB de memória.

"CISCO NETWORKS" A quantidade de memória necessária para armazenar rotas BGP depende de vários fatores, como o roteador, o número de caminhos alternativos disponíveis, o retardo de rota, a comunidade, o número máximo de caminhos configurados, atributos BGP e configurações VPN. Sem o conhecimento desses parâmetros, é difícil calcular a quantidade de memória necessária para armazenar um certo número de rotas BGP. 
Agora para exemplificar tudo e se até o momento a sua mente não abriu. segue um exemplo bem básico.

Um Design Gráfico, Um programador, Um CADista, escolhe uma maquina da marca "APPLE" para ser sua ferramenta de trabalho porque ele simplesmente quer ter um status de usar MAC?
Não meu caro inocente. MAC utiliza processadores RISK, o que faz ter tempo de resposta absurdamente mais rápido que esses lixos de processadores utilizados pela AMD, INTEL.
Porque um MAC de 2 GB de memoria roda tudo, muito mais rápido que um desktop/notebook com 8 / 16 / 32, 64 GB porém com processador CISC?
Porque um sistema da MAC custa caro? simplesmente porque um programador de RISC é aquele cara que como eu, entende de assembled, UNIX, e o programador CISC é esse curioso que lê e diz que programa em COBAL, PASCAL, Visual Basic. Cliper. 

Agora pode expressar o que quiser, mas expresse coisas lógicas, fundamentada, não achismo ok? Mas tenho certeza que você aprendeu um pouco hoje!

----------


## rimaraujo

> Boa Noite discordo que uma ahx2 é melhor que um core i5 
> pois na 1100 ahx2 não roda direito 2 sessoes de bgp full ja no core i5 roda tranquilo


Tire suas conclusões também sobre a 1100ahx2, segue uma linda foto tirada de um dos meus bordas.



Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## eduardomazolini

Mac não usa mais risk o MacBook pro é intel eu uso Mac por que gosto de unix, e Linux é Like Unix, o Mac é Unix. Custa caro pelos detalhes de qualidade que vão além do processador. Inclui o preço do SO que é gratuito, hardware resistente o meu sobreviveu a várias quedas até de moto. O mouse que é muito muito melhor, até que usar mouse externo. E outros detalhes do hardware que é grife sim. Acho que Jobs deve estar virando no túmulo com a saída do iPhone colorido de plástico, a tela maior no novo iPhone e a menor no iPad existiam altas teorias para os tamanhos da telas. Eu digo que não me justifica ter um iPhone apesar de ter Mac. E pagar o que custa o iPhone apesar de algumas pessoas que ganham muito menos terem. Agora ter um "Linux" da qualidade que é o do Mac não tem preço. Pra programador usar python instalado por padrão e tudo aquilo que tem que ficar adaptando no Windows. Vale cada centavo. Mas mikrotik ser ou não multitread não tem nada com arquitetura do PC. Eu ouvi o lance do routing em um treinamento de BGP do instrutor. Tô vendendo o peixe que comprei. Até o motivo foi um vídeo de um cara se gabando de rotear um certo tráfego com os 36 núcleos que não estavam sendo usados 

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## ronei10

Resumindo: arquiteturas são sabores diferentes, com funçoes e especificações diferentes . Cada um que teste seu cenario e use o que achar que figue melhor.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Boa! A questão é basicamente grana e disponibilidade. Um servidor custa uns 14 mil uma ccr 4 mil. Uma ccr consome mito menos tem menos partes móveis. 

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## lcesargc

acho q so pelo custo da energia ja da pra escolher. sendo q um servidor so quando nao tiver mais jeito, acho melhor ter 3 1100ahx2 do que 1 servidor, digo isso na conta de energia

----------


## Bruno

Programador de baixo nível, deve ser muito rico pois conhecedor de ASM ta rico hoje em dia, Legal pela sua aula, aprendi o que não aprendi na faculdade e nem no doutorado parabéns.
Nunca consegui ter 3 sessoes full de 1GB cada operadora em uma 1100ah2x já no meu velho i3 ta rodando mais estou iniciando sou novo ainda me registrei estes dias atrás no fórum.

Alias estou precisando que alguem pra desenvolver um driver IDE e um bootload você como é conhecedor de ASM poderia orçar este projeto pra min ????
Abraços

----------


## altaircarvalho

to segurando 500 online com a rb1100 ahx2

obs.: ja esta no talo
vou ter que trocar por algo mais robusto

----------


## andrecarlim

Estou empolgado com as Edge Routers! Claro, não com o servidor pppoe embutido nelas, mas sim em colocar o Accel-PPP dentro delas! Isso porque esse fim de semana acabei descobrindo um recurso bom demais no Accel-PPP, nas configurações do servidor pppoe da pra definir quantas sessões você quer atender, e quando atinge aquele determinado número ele nem responde mais como servidor pppoe, caso algum usuário desconecta, fica aberta a vaga, veja que desse modo da pra balancear perfeitamente um determinado segmento de rede!

Acho que essa semana junto aos colegas @*Bruno* e @*ab5x2* vamos iniciar esses testes! 

\o/

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## raumaster

> Um Design Gráfico, Um programador, Um CADista, escolhe uma maquina da marca "APPLE" para ser sua ferramenta de trabalho porque ele simplesmente quer ter um status de usar MAC?
> Não meu caro inocente. MAC utiliza processadores RISK, o que faz ter tempo de resposta absurdamente mais rápido que esses lixos de processadores utilizados pela AMD, INTEL.
> Porque um MAC de 2 GB de memoria roda tudo, muito mais rápido que um desktop/notebook com 8 / 16 / 32, 64 GB porém com processador CISC?
> Porque um sistema da MAC custa caro? simplesmente porque um programador de RISC é aquele cara que como eu, entende de assembled, UNIX, e o programador CISC é esse curioso que lê e diz que programa em COBAL, PASCAL, Visual Basic. Cliper. 
> 
> Agora pode expressar o que quiser, mas expresse coisas lógicas, fundamentada, não achismo ok? Mas tenho certeza que você aprendeu um pouco hoje!



Já tem 10 anos que os MAC começaram usar Intel e uns bons anos que são tudo Intel Core, desde o mais simples ao mais poderoso. Foi anunciado em 2005 a troca pelos processadores Intel Core sendo que o primeiro MAC Intel saiu no início de 2006.

----------


## chocobama

> Amigo, acredito que você está meio equivocado com suaa afirmações.
> De uma lida no próprio wiki do MK.
> E análise sua própria RB.
> Se a sua CCR faz o balanceamento real, coloca um preço que eu te compro.
> Aqui tenho 16 e nenhuma delas fazem...
> 
> Enviado via GT-I9515L usando UnderLinux App


Na CCR1009 as portas 5-8 tem ligação direta com a CPU. Basta distribuir os servidores pppoe entre as portas. Ademais os tuneis em si consome poucos recursos. Quando analiso tools/profile o atributo ppp fica entre 0.0% e 0.1%. Talvez pelo fato de eu ter apenas 200 clientes ligados através do pppoe.

Uso a rede em bridge segmentada por Vlans até o respectivo painel, onde subo um servidor pppoe e um hotspot por painel. Autenticação, controle de banda e firewall são feitos na CCR. No horário de pico passando entre 100MB~120MB o consumo de cpu fica na casa de 10% e os serviços que mais consomem recursos são firewall, queuing e networking com média de 3% cada.
As vezes eu reinicio a RB para manutenção ou troca de firmware e percebi que após distribuir os servidores pppoe entre as portas as reconexões ficaram muito mais rápidas. Quem sofre é o servidor rádios que tem que lidar com múltiplas solicitações em paralelo. Mas vale apena as sessões ppp voltam muito mais rápido.

Não sei se a minha topologia ou tamanho da rede influenciam em algo. Mas a dica de distribuir os servidores entre as portas partiu de uma palestra do MUM brasil 2015.

Sei que as CCRs não são o ideal para BGP e full routing. Pude ver pessoalmente que o calculo de rotas é feito por apenas 1 núcleo que fica engessado em 100% por vários minutos.

----------


## andrecarlim

Eu sei lá... Meus comentários são sempre tendenciosos, haha! Depois que o @*Bruno* e eu fizemos o Accel-PPP funcionar legal dentro das Edge Routers eu vi muitas novas possibilidades, por ex, esse problema de sobrecarregar o servidor radius com muitas requisições pppoe caso tenha uma dificuldade na rede nem existe no Accel-PPP, é só definir o número de pacotes PADI que você quer atender por segundo, e também da pra definir quantos pacotes de request/accounting você quer enviar para o radius. Acredito que para BGP as CCRs sejam boas, mas para autenticação PPPoE eu acho que não, isso falando de mais de 1k de sessões pppoe.

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JonasMT

Tenho muito interesse no accel rodando sobre a edge, voces pretender levar o projeto em frente?

----------


## andrecarlim

Claro, eu já estou usando em um cliente que topou o teste. Quem precisar de consultoria meu email é: [email protected]

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

Para quem quiser se aventurar eu usei esse post do forum da ubiquiti para montar minhas ideias, é bom que algumas coisas fiquem claras, uma coisa é portar o Accel-PPP para as EdgeRouters, outra coisa é conhecer o Accel-PPP para poder configurar com um bom aproveitamente as funções. No caso eu uso Accel a alguns anos, isso facilitou muito no trabalho, então, espero que entendam que cada cenário tem dificuldades diferentes. Vou deixar abaixo alguns links bacanas de onde tirei ideias para poder usar o accel-ppp.

Post de discussão sobre accel-ppp na edgerouters
Página do projeto accel-ppp
Post bacana para compilar accel no debian
Página com pacote do accel-ppp mips e mais algumas dicas
Mais algumas dicas

----------

